#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Punchlines of Famous Companies

## Manoj

*Punchlines of Famous  Companies 

*L&T - We Make the Things that  Make India Proud  
LG  - Digitally Yours  
Sify - Making the Internet work for you  
Voltas - ACs with IQ  
Alcatel - Architect of an Internat  World  
Cathy Pacific  Airlines - The Heart of Asia  
MS Office 97 - Work Less, Do More  
Hyundai - Drive Your Way  
Canon - Delighting You  Always  
Philips -  Sense & Simplicity  
The Economic Times - The Power of Knowledge  
Cell One - The One for  Everyone  
Cantabill -  International Clothing  
Business World - Play the Game  
Dolphin - The Affordable Network  Service  
SBI - With  You all the Way  
Amway - Better Ideas-Better Life  
Omega - The Sign of Excellance  
Jaguar - Dont Dream it, Drive  it  
Honda - The Power  of Dreams  
MTNL -  Transparency makes us Different  
SOTC - You Look the World, We Look After  You  
ABN AMRO -  Making More Possible  
Business Today - For managing Tomarrow  
Nokia - Connecting People  
Wipro - Applying  Thought  
Air France -  Making the Sky the best place on Earth  
Air Lufthansa - There's no Better Way to  Fly  
Toyota - Touch  the Perfection  
Jet  Airways - The Joy of Flying  
ITC - Enduring Value  
IFFCO TOKIO - The Life You Desire  
Microsoft - Your Potential, Your  Passion  
Epson -  Exceed Your Vision  
Park Avenue - Play the Lead  
British Airways - The World is  Waiting  
DIGJAM -  Dressing the World  
Chevrolet - For a Special Journey called Life  
CNN - Be the First to Know  
MICO-BOSCH - The Power of  We  
Sun Microsystem -  The Network is the Computer  
TATA Indicom - Business Without Limits  
Amkette - When Reliability  Matters  
Dell - Easy  to Buy, Easy to Own  
Motorola - Intelligence Everywhere  
ICICI Bank - KV kamath - Hum Hai  Na  
Compaq - Ban  jaaye baat  
Hyundai  Santro - The complete family car  
IBM ThinkPad----- " I think,  therefore IBM"----  
Adidas ------ " Forever Sport"-----  
American Express ---- "Don't leave home  without it"  
Birla  Mutual Fund ----- "The name inspires Trust" -----  
kingfisher - vijay mallaya - king of good  times  
TCS --- S  ramadorai --- Beyond the obvious  
Wipro---Azim Premji-----Applying  thought  
Infosys---Nandan M. Nilekani-----Driven by intellect,powered by  values  
1. FORD – Built for the Road  Ahead 
2. GM – Only  GM. 
3. DAIMLER  CHRYSLER – The Future of Automobile 
4. BMW – The Ultimate Driving  Machine 
5. AUDI –  Vorsprung Durch Technik 
6. TOYOTA - Touch The Perfection 
7. HYUNDAI - Drive Your Way 
9. HONDA - The Power of  Dreams 
10. SKODA –  Obsessed with Quality since 1897. 
11. VOLKSWAGEN - Drivers wanted 
12. FIAT - Driven by Passion.  FIAT 
13. JAGUAR -  Born to Perform 
14.  LEXUS – The Pursuit of Perfection 
15. TATA MOTORS – Even More Car per  Car 
1. Microsoft -  Where Do You Want to Go Today ; Your Potential Our Passion 
2. Windows XP - Do More with  Less 
3. HP - Invent ;  Everything is Possible 
4. Computer Associates - The software that powers the E  Business 
5. CSC -  Experience. Results.  
6. Accenture - High Performance. Delivered 
7. IBM - ON DEMAND 
8. LENOVO - We are building a new technology  company. 
9. Apple  Macintosh - Think Different. 
10. TCS - Beyond the Obvious 
11. Infosys - Powered by Intellect, Driven by  Values; Improve your odds with Infosys Predictability 
12. WIPRO - Applying Thought 
13. EMC - Where Information  Lives. 
14. Adobe -  Simplicity at work. Better by adobe. 
15. Have You Met Life Today - Metropolitan  Life Insurance Company or Metlife.  
2. The Power on your side - Allianz  Group 
3. Growing and  Protecting your wealth - Prudential Insurance Company 
4.We know Money - AIG or American  International Group Insurance Company 
5.Trust thy name is ------- (The fill in the  blank itself is the name of the organization) - LIC 
6. Be Life Confident - AXA UK 
7. You are in good hands - Allstate  Insurance Company 
8.  Your Partner for life - Max NewYork Life Insurance 
9. Positively Different. - Standard Insurance  Company Limited. 
2.  Macromedia - What the web can be. 
3. 1. India's International Bank -- Bank of  Baroda 
2. Good People  to Bank with -- Union Bank of India 
3. Higher Standards -- Bank of  America 
4. You and Us  -- UBS 
5. The Citi  Never Sleeps -- CITIGROUP or CITIBANK 
6. Where Vision Gets Built -- Lehman  Brothers 
7. The  World's Local Bank -- HSBC 
8. A Passion to Perform -- Deutsche Bank 
9. Making More Possible -- ABN AMRO  Bank 
4. 1. The  Magazine of the Corporate World - BUSINESS INDIA 
2. For Managing Tomorrow - BUSINESS  TODAY 
3. Intelligent  Computing - CHIP 
4.  Your Technology Navigator - DIGIT 
5. Play the Game - BUSINESS  WORLD 
6. Journalism  of Courage - The Indian EXPRESS 
7. The Power of Knowledge - THE ECONOMIC  TIMES 
8. The Name  India trusts for News - HINDUSTAN TIMES 
9. Read a Bestseller everyday - THE DAILY  TELEGRAPH 
5. MRF -  Tyres with Muscle 
CEAT - Born Tough 
EBAY - The World's Online Market Place 
AMAZON.COM - Earth's Biggest  BookStore 
TIMESJOBS.COM - If you have a reason, we have the job 
BLOGGER.COM - Push Button  Publishing 
Microsoft  - Where Do You Want to Go Today ; Your Potential Our Passion 
Windows XP - Do More with  Less 
HP-Invent -  Everything is Possible 
Accenture - High Performance. Delivered 
IBM - ON DEMAND 
LENOVO - We are building a new technology  company. 
Apple  Macintosh - Think Different. 
TCS - Beyond the Obvious 
Infosys - Powered by Intellect, Driven by  Values; Improve your odds with Infosys Predictability 
WIPRO - Applying Thought 
Adobe - Simplicity at work. Better  by adobe. 
Macromedia  - What the web can be. 
FORD – Built for the Road Ahead 
GM – Only GM. 
BMW – The Ultimate Driving  Machine 
TOYOTA -  Touch The Perfection 
HYUNDAI - Drive Your Way 
HONDA - The Power of Dreams 
SKODA – Obsessed with Quality since  1897. 
VOLKSWAGEN -  Drivers wanted 
FIAT -  Driven by Passion. FIAT 
TATA MOTORS – Even More Car per Car 
IBM - I think, therefore IBM. 
Dell - Easy as DELL. 
Intel - Intel inside. 
LEE - The jeans that built  America 
Master card -  There are some things money can't buy. For everything else there's  MASTERCARD. 
Kotak -  Think Investments. Think Kotak. 
Sun Microsystems - The Network is the  Computer 
Ernst and  Young - Quality in Everything we Do 
Barclays - Fluent in Finance; Its our  business to know your business 
Standard Chartered Bank - Your Right  Partner 
CNBC - Profit  from it 
AT&T -  The World's Networking Company 
Monster.com - Never Settle 
Jet Airways - The Joy of  Flying 
Lufthansa -  There's no better to fly 
British airways - The Way to Fly. 
Air Canada - A breath of Fresh  Air 
Sahara -  Emotionally yours. 
Malaysian Airlines - Going Beyond Expectations 
Kingfisher Airlines - Fly the good  times 
Exxon Mobil -  Taking on the World’s Toughest Energy Challenges 
Chevron Corporation - Human  Energy 
Reliance  industries Limited - Growth is Life 
British Petroleum - Beyond  Petroleum 
ONGC -  Making Tomorrow Brighter 
IOCL - Bringing Energy to Life 
BPCL - Pure for Sure 
IBP - Pure bhi. Poora bhi 
GAIL - Gas and Beyond 
Essar corp - A positive  a++itude 
Speed - High  Performance Petrol 
Servo - 100 % Performance. Everytime. 
NDTV Profit - News you can Use. 
Toyota Innova - All you  Desire. 
Star Sports -  We know your game 







  Similar Threads: VECTOR CALCULUS Engineering mathematics Famous books The famous management technique DARSIRI Top companies links Popular Books written by Famous Authors Automatic Control Systems ebook by Francis Raven a famous author in the field

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Hi manoj, please check that many companies are double/triple entries...
By the way,, very nice post...

----------


## sciengprof

You can also add 
Karnataka Bank Ltd. - Your family bank.Across India.

----------


## sciengprof

And some more,
Panasonic - ideas for life.
Toshiba - sponsors of tommorow

----------


## sciengprof

Maruti suzuki - ways for life!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

I think LG has "life's Good"

----------


## Anky2930

Thanks for sharing and some of the companies has changed their punch lines but great work most of the people get confused in remembering the punch lines of these companies but now they can check it easily.

----------


## Niamh Allan

Great job done by you, Manoj. I would like to add a few more punch lines of advertisements. 
Panasonic – Ideas for life

Brooke Bond Red Label tea - *jiyo mere lal*

*Virgin Mobiles – Think hatke*

*Raymonds – The complete man*

*Fair and lovely – Khud par karo yakeen*

*Samsung Appliances – Next is what*

*Mcdowell's drinking water & soda - kuch pana hain kuch kar dikhna hain*

Idea – An idea can change your life

Surf Excel – Daag acche hain

_Ghadi detergent powder_& soap - "Pehle istmaal phir vishwas kare.

----------

